# black powder guns



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Kinda off topic, but, I am in the market for a black powder gun.. Looking at Thompson Center or CVA. Any reccomedations?


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

i been using a triumph pursuit LT for the past 5 years and been very happy with it. BH209 powder and some all lead conical bullets from Precision rifle have been deadly on deer, hogs, elk and 1 cow buffalo.


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been shooting a Thompson Center .50 for years. Love it. Simple. Reliable. Shoots straight. Go for it.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bryan Detwiler said:


> I've been shooting a Thompson Center .50 for years. Love it. Simple. Reliable. Shoots straight. Go for it.


I agree, Thompson is very good.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a CVA Accura Jim... I think all the newer ones are pretty similar at some point these days. Very simple to use and clean. The twist out breech plug is the best thing since sliced bread. Very nice gun.


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

I've used a Thompson Center Omega with driftwood grey wood (I like wood so much better than synthetic) w/ a Nikon scope for the last five years. My daughters and I have taken ten deer with that gun. TACK DRIVER!!!!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I hunt with a scoped T/C Omega and it is very accurate to 200 yards. I've taken two antelope and one elk at 155-175 yards. I use it were its allowed to use a inline scoped muzzleloader. I hunt with a T/C Triumph open sights and it is very accurate out to 150 yards with my aged eyes. I really like the break action and speed breech features. I am considering putting a scope on for use in those states that allow a scope on a muzzleloader. (Means the scope comes off the Omega) I also use a T/C Hawkins (percussion cap)/open sights. Fun but I limit myself to 100 yards.


----------



## K Rocha (Apr 30, 2013)

T/C Omega or Pro Hunter


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

T/C Triumph With Nikon BDC scope. Tack driver


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had luck with most in-lines. The bullet and powder combination is the most inportant thing IMO.


----------

